# Keaton beach



## Jwsisson (Nov 9, 2016)

Headed down in a week
Anyone got any reports?


----------



## Plsmith (Nov 9, 2016)

Trout Limits are being taken.  Went Monday with high winds, but they started biting when winds settled down.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Nov 16, 2016)

Headed down tomorrow. I hope they are still biting good


----------

